# 9'pontoon



## lv2fish (Apr 5, 2008)

i am selling my pontoon.its an outfitter 300.has oars ,foot pegs,tackle basket,trolling plate.any ?call me or pm me.


----------



## lv2fish (Apr 5, 2008)

sorry everybody.im asking about 250.and its only about a year old .ben out adout 6-8 times.its in good shape.im a big guy and it worked great for me.just got tired of fishing alone got a bigger fishing boat so i could invite somebody.any takers.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you have a web link that has an image or a pic of your pontoon?


----------



## lv2fish (Apr 5, 2008)

its also on ksl


----------



## lv2fish (Apr 5, 2008)

just dropped to 200.


----------



## lv2fish (Apr 5, 2008)

i also have a fish finder rigged up on it.its a eagle suprapro id.call or text me and ill send you more pics.


----------

